

Asciio -- Cool Per/GTK program ... - KedarMhaswade

I loved this program that helps you draw pure ASCII diagrams! I was looking for something minimalistic to draw flowcharts and ran into asciio. What are some such cool tools you use and love?
======
squidbot
In the same vein, but on the web: <http://www.asciiflow.com/>

